# Daisy's Twin Bucklings!



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Thought I'ld move it over here 

Here are pictures of Daisy's twins. Darker one is smaller, the white/tan one is bigger. A little disappointed that they are both buck :sad:.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Lovvve that cream one! Are they all kiko or crosses? I really didn't know kikos threw color so often! The only herd I've ever seen were all white except one kind of cream/yellow buck! Do you breed for Kiko color like boer breeders breed for paint or spots or solid red/black? Do the colored kikos tend to be as good as the original whites?


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

They are 50% Kikos. I LOVE color in goats, so part of the decision if buying my buck was his color  I think colored Kikos and white Kikos can be the same quality, thought it depends on the genetics behind them as well. 

I was surprised at the colors too! I thought she'ld have a white one, instead the cream/tan one. Nice surprise though!

What's weird is that I had 2 doelings those exact colors last year! Hard on my brain to get around have 2 bucklings the same color. lol.

(Attached is a picture of my PB Kiko buck....their sire.)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are adorable!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congrats! so sweet!!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Doing good. The bigger one got the whole eat-sleep thing figured out! He's going to be a nice buck, I think!

The other one is sort of a 'suck'. A little slow on catching on to the fact that now _he _has to eat now! I just noticed later today that he's got a white patch on the flank and front of one of his back legs. Real neat.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

B Complex shot can help with that slow to catch on stuff.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

they are so cute! congratulations


----------



## Littlevohn (Mar 4, 2014)

Omg congrats there adorable! What is there mom?


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I don't know what their mom is....people are guessing Kiko/Nubian or Saanen/Nubian. Either way, I like her!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

These 2 bucklings are already trying to mount each other. lol. Very frisky and growing fast!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Boys will be boys!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

:-D


----------



## FriendlyFainterFarm (Mar 2, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

If you look closely at the darker one's side, there's as white patch that looks a little like a heart. Both are doing good!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

They are both have very nice looking markings. I like the markings around the eyes of the lighter one as especially!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh, I'm loving these boys. they're sooo cute! the eye colouring on the lighter one makes him look fierce!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Well, they're both for sale  Too bad you guys aren't closer


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Gorgeous little bucks! Love their colors!:kidred:


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I've thought of names!....maybe...lol.

Bigger one (white): Dynamite or Dash. He'ld rather eat and sleep. Calm, easygoing, doesn't pick fights. Names totally don't fit goat-ality, but he looks it!
Small one (dark): Dusty. Full of energy. Loves people! And rubbing his horns on things 

And they are both "Double Trouble"! It's a twist on Daisy's first kid, who was a buckling and named Trouble....which he fulfilled to the fullest


----------

